# autumn eating a chip with his foot!!!



## Autum_Cici (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jessica_vengeance/3383251709/

this is a video of autumn eating a chip with his foot....i thought it was so cute!!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Flickr is blocked at work..(don't know why since photobucket isn't) Will ck it from home!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Aww cute!!! I never thought tiels did that!


----------



## Autum_Cici (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah!!he is so cute. and ok Aly!! i hope u like it


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

cute...chico does that too with some things especially nutriberries
Mikey


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

That is too cute. I know a few of my birds will attempt it but they never seem to pull it off that well.


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

Aw! Way too cute!


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

My tiels do that with crackers and sometimes Millet. And they will *TRY* to do it with a toy. It's too funny! Love the vid! Autumn is so handsome!


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

aww that's SOOO CUTE!!! the only time my bird held food with his food was with a piece of carrot that I gave him awhile back. Now he makes me hold everything for him, he'd bring the food to my hand and make me hold it. Soo silly.


----------



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh my!!!!! That was just way too cute for words


----------



## Autum_Cici (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah he is a older bird though too. he is 8 so im thinking he has been doin it for a while 
and if i have a bag of chips and dont give him any he will go crazy!!! but yeah it is very cute!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He really knows how to use his foot well  Just make sure he doesn't eat two many chips as most are really fatty and salty.


----------



## Autum_Cici (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah, those were like baked lays but i know what ur talking bout, i give it to him for a snack every once in a while


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It's too cute!Baby does that with some foods.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Adorable! Mushu does that all the time with his food! =P


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

When Lily was alive, she ate her pellets with her foot, BUT only the banana shaped ones - then again she's the only tiel i've owned so far that eats the banana shaped ones 

I just assumed she saw Billy Our Quaker eating with his foot, and picked it up from him though.


----------



## Autum_Cici (Mar 19, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> When Lily was alive, she ate her pellets with her foot, BUT only the banana shaped ones - then again she's the only tiel i've owned so far that eats the banana shaped ones
> 
> I just assumed she saw Billy Our Quaker eating with his foot, and picked it up from him though.


awww yeah i have 2 tiels and he is teaching the girl to do it, cici tried to and he taught her to whistle ahaha


----------

